# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Hey all

## Africa

I'm originally from California, however jumped the boarder and have been doing some of my undergraduate work at the University of British Columbia in Vancouver.  

I have nothing but positive things to say about the city of Vancouver as well as the Canadian people.  I have experienced nothing but genuinely kind, down to earth, chill people during my entire stay in Canada.  

Also, the University is spectacular.  I am in the Forestry department up here (Bachelor of Science in Natural Resources Conservation).  The campus is stunningly gorgeous, the professors are incredible, and the drinking age being 19 is a plus 


All this is great... the friendships I have made here will last a lifetime... 

However, I'm not sure if the whole 'University Experience' is right for me.  

I have made yet another big decision in my short life and will be departing for Africa following the summer of 2010.  

I have never been to Africa and would love a seasoned veteran traveler to take me under his/her wing and offer some words of wisdom.

Thank you so much.

One Love

Daniel

----------

